# Tendulkar looks at quitting ODIs



## sachin_kothari (Sep 6, 2007)

Sachin Tendulkar is seriously contemplating retiring from one-day cricket after India's home engagements against Pakistan and Australia later this season, it is reliably learnt.

Tendulkar, one-day cricket's most prolific and dominant batsman, will, however, continue playing Tests and will travel to Australia in December.

Sources close to Tendulkar said he was inclined to announce his retirement on this tour but was persuaded by friends to do so at home. India are scheduled to play seven ODIs against Australia and five against Pakistan before the end of the year. 

Source - *content-ind.cricinfo.com/india/content/current/story/309706.html

Here is another article which dismisses Tendulkar's retirement

Source - *content-ind.cricinfo.com/india/content/current/story/309832.html


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

This has to happen sooner or later. He has served our country very well. we have to respect his decision. Take a Bow Sachin Tendulkar.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he will return again in ODI's even if he retires may be after one year or so.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 6, 2007)

the fact is unfortunatelly we dont have a replacement yet... !!!

Saurav G made a come back, not only because he fought his way back, but also greatlly because India still didnt have any one who could replace dada, so same can be said with Sachin,

still we dont have any one to fill the gap... We dreamed Sehwag could take his place but unfortunatelly that dream is really shattered... !!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ no one can replace sachin, dada or rahul


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 6, 2007)

even i believe he will be back at some stage in a year or two


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

after Xellent innings yesterday we will miss him


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 6, 2007)

^surely .... he is playing superbly ...its sad he is retireing ............ may he play as long as possible ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2007)

It is wise for him to retire when he is on a high


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

well said


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 6, 2007)

^^truly said buddy 

but its also true he is one or those rare players who served their country long long time wihtout any injury ....

A perfect cricketer

He was never ever involved in any arguments

One of most respected cricketer by oppositions


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> but its also true he is one or those rare players who served their country *long long time wihtout any injury *....


----------



## i_am_crack (Sep 6, 2007)

^^^^ Hahahaha


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 6, 2007)

dont worry about replacements. Some XYZ from some place in india will turn up and score runs at a faster rate than sachin.... Kapil WAS a great bowler then kumble comes, takes more wickets than him. 
As far as class goes its a different matter.

Present Sachin is not even 30% of the "younger" sachin tendulkar in attacking bowlers or innnovative strokes. 

Change is only thing permanent around here.....


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 6, 2007)

well said ........... and i liked ur avtar .. isnt it RYU ? my fav char .........


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

yup it is ryu


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 6, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^truly said buddy
> *
> but its also true he is one or those rare players who served their country long long time wihtout any injury ....*
> 
> ...


hehe have u read the full article?  Its becoz of injuries he wants to retire from one form of cricket.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2007)

It's sad news for me & other sachin's fan.  Hope the team doesn't get affected by his departure.Hats off to Sachin Tendulkar.


----------



## casanova (Sep 6, 2007)

Sad news. He should have sticked for some more time. Say 500 ODI's. Just want to see more of him.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is another article which dismisses Tendulkar's retirement

Source - *content-ind.cricinfo.com/india/content/current/story/309832.html

Mods, please close this thread as the news is confirmed now as just rumour.


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 6, 2007)

* GUYZ, SACHIN ISN'T PLANNING TO RETIRE..*

CHK STAR NEWS


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2007)

i think it isnt RUMOUR :\


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes he wont.Look he has contracts of worth 180 crores for the next 4 years.That tells the story.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> hehe have u read the full article?  Its becoz of injuries he wants to retire from one form of cricket.


 
Now he is not 20 years old so it takes a long time for injury to be fully recovoeredas he said...

and i was saying

how many players have u seen in cricket serving their nation...non stop cricket for 12 years...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2007)

In News Paper as well that he wont quite soon  thats good for Indian Cricket for sure...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 7, 2007)

rumours rumours , his wife didn't know, his team mates didn't, most important he himself didn't knew he is retiring, ya except cricinfo


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 7, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> isnt it RYU ? my fav char .........


 
my fav char too....


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 7, 2007)

thnk god it was a rumour ......................


----------



## azzu (Sep 7, 2007)

yooo tommorow final Natwest series 
hope to see same wat we saw in last match


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ would love to see atleast 6 more runs added and obviously india winning.


----------



## casanova (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ Same with me. Sachin on aaj tak.



> Cricket ka lutf utha raha hoon. Retirement ke baare mein abhi nahi socha



Bravo


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hurrah...  Can't see final match 2morow.TV set is broken.I also missed the last intresting match.Damn.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 7, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Now he is not 20 years old so it takes a long time for injury to be fully recovoeredas he said...
> 
> and i was saying
> 
> how many players have u seen in cricket serving their nation...non stop cricket for 12 years...


Its not 12 years its 18 years.


----------

